# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*S. Prokofiev - Suite from ballet «The Tale of the Stone Flower», Op. 118*

This is a great exiting work full of variations and mood-changes, and the performance is very good.
But the sound is not the best


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Richard Strauss: Liederen - Meagan Miller (sopraan) - Radio Filharmonisch Orkest - Live concert HD*

Zondagochtend Concert, 6 april 2014, Grote Zaal, Het Concertgebouw Amsterdam

*Richard Strauss:
Traum durch die Dämmerung, op.29 nr.1
Ruhe, meine Seele, op.27 nr.1
Allerseelen, op.10 nr. 8
Morgen, op.27 nr. 4
Zueignung, op.10 nr. 1
Mein Auge, op.37 nr. 4
Cäcilie, op.27 nr. 2

Radio Filharmonisch Orkest
Jun Märkl - dirigent
Meagan Miller - sopraan*

Very nice concert

youtube comments

*sharing - love it really beautiful - love strauss. very beautiful.﻿

She is not only a good soprano, but also has a deep and dramatic voice which is absolutely necessary for perfectly performing the vocal works composed by R. Strauss.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Ravel: Shéhérazade ∙ Christiane Karg ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Stanisław Skrowaczewski*

*Drei Gedichte für Singstimme und Orchester ∙ 
I. Asie (Asien) ∙
II. La flûte enchantée (Die Zauberflöte) ∙
III. L'indifférent (Der Gleichgültige) ∙

hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙
Christiane Karg, Sopran ∙
Stanisław Skrowaczewski, Dirigent ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 6. September 2013 ∙*

youtube comments

*fine sounding... big duet...﻿

I love her voice. Quite natural !!!﻿

Awesome . made my day*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Alexander Borodin - Petite suite (arr. Glazunov)*

*Zondag 16 januari 2011, 11:00 uur, Grote Zaal Concertgebouw Amsterdam. Uitvoerenden: Radio Kamer Filharmonie, Michael Schønwandt - dirigent*

youtube comments

*Absolutely wonderful arrangement. Number 4 was played nice and slow. Beautiful.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Albinoni Concerto for strings G Major Giuliano Carmignola*

Delightfully uplifting and cheerfull baroque music, brilliantly performed and with good sound


----------

